# Roundhouse Katie on the limit



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi folks

The Roundhouse Katie is a powerful loco, but is a bit light for extreme haulage. The three Cheddar coaches in this video wigh in at over 20lbs, and she just about keeps her feet for most of the time!

Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cNMzwYZCKo

and now I will try to embed it..... 


Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I got it embedded at the third attempt (forgot the colons after the http) but I can't get rid of the stuff at the bottom of the post! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Chris,

Another nice video, thanks.

The reason that part of the code was displaying was the fact that you separated parts onto separate lines. I understand it makes it easier to find what you are looking for to edit, but it all needs to be one long continous string of text.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting camera angles in this one--nice. 

Larry


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Steve and Larry! And Steve - I think the stray text is left over from a previous failed attempt at embedding the vid. I will try harder next time .....honest....... ;-) 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris;

Thank you for the video. The Katie certainly does have a load.

I was pleasantly surprized at how well my Millie could pull. The tipper trucks in the photo have miniature bricks in them. Perhaps we (the live steam community) need to work on a sub-miniature sanding system. But I suppose we would require something more like baking soda instead of sand, as it is very finely ground. I'm just not sure how the baking soda could be encouraged to flow through the very fine sanding tubes. 









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

My pleasure David! Interesting idea about sanding - though I'm not sure that a soluble 'sand' would help, and an insoluble sand would form a grinding paste! Having said that, I think there is a Tolhurst loco that has sanding gear - but at a mega price! 
In fact all Katie (or Millie) needs is more weight as they are incredibly powerful. Perhaps some lead under the tank on Katie and I am thinking of putting some steel weights between the frames on my Millie. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

RE: Sanding -- how about something like popcorn salt, which is much finer than common table salt? Dry when applied, dissolves with water, and it might keep those pesky weeds off of the right-of-way!

(although thinking about it, there might be some corrosion issues on the rails? )


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably baking soda was not such a good idea. I had thought of talc, but thought it could build up on the rail head. It's still just a brain storming exercise. The way I see it, the main problem would be getting anything to flow through the tiny tubing we would require. 

The two foot gauge Crown Metal Products 4-4-0 I ran at Hershey Park had gravity sanders that were always getting clogged - and that was with 1/2 inch ID copper tubing. 

Not taking it too serious - just noodling it around as a fun exercise. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## emartin187 (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris 
Another great video. Regarding sanding: I use pumice stone, cut on a tile saw in two ways. The first is small rectangular blocks dragged along the tops of the rail by a small four wheel car with slots cut into the car to hold the blocks vertically. I use the blocks on most of my railway. The second way is the pumice dust saved from the cutting, screened thru a tea strainer, then applied using two syringes mounted above the wheels of a four wheel car. I use the dust on my steep grade sections; 6% to 8%. The pumice dust doesn't harm ceramic tile surfaces, nor aluminum code 215 rail. 
Earl Martin


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Earl; 

Great idea. I'll have to store it away for future use. 

I knew some retired Virginian and N&W steam locomotive engineers. They told me about having to pull loaded coal hoppers out of coal mine sidings with a relatively steep grade when returning to the mainline. They said that they would sand on the way into the siding, then they had plenty of traction for pulling out of the siding. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Earl! 

Very interesting about pumice - though I think that applying it off-loco is a better idea David, as I can't avoid thinking of a grinding paste being formed in the motion! I have to admit that I only ever brush my track and never clean the residue from the rails. Maybe I should get some pumice before I try hauling four Cheddar coaches on my track! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------

